# Steam Support antwortet nicht trotz gestohlenem Account und starkem Inventarverlust



## Fanable337 (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich möchte euch nun mal über mein Problem berichten und ich hoffe ihr habt weitere Tipps für mich. Ich wurde letzte Woche durch eine Dummheit von mir gehackt und habe dadurch meinen Steam Account und mein gesamtes Inventar bei CS:GO im wert von 150€ verloren. Danach habe ich meinen Steam Account sperren lassen und direkt den Steam Support angeschrieben und denen mein Problem so gut wie möglich versucht, zu schildern. Ich habe ihnen in meiner Nachricht meinen Kontoauszug hinzugefügt, wo man sehen kann, das ich auf meinem Account mein Guthaben aufgeladen habe. Desweiteren habe ich meine Kreditkarte fotografiert (fragt mich nicht wieso) und auch noch einen Screenshot gemacht, wie ich den CS:GO Key auf MMOGA erworben habe. Nun zu meiner jetzigen Situation. Ich wurde am wohl beschissensten Zeitpunkt in meinem Leben gehackt. Ich besuche die FOS und habe ab nächster Woche wieder durchgehend Prüfungen und wollte in den Ferien auf die Kacke hauen, so dass ich nach den Ferien die Nase voll habe vom zocken und ich mich auf die Schule konzentrieren kann. Aber das war nicht möglich, da Steam bereits seit 1 (!!!!!) Woche noch nicht geantwortet hat. Ich wurde bereits in Kenntnis gesetzt das Steam etwas länger zum Antworten braucht aber mit 1 Woche habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet. Nun meine Frage an euch : Meint ihr ich bekomme überhaupt noch eine Antwort oder soll ich einfach das Ticket schließen und mich an den Englischen Support wenden? Oder bekomme ich überhaupt noch eine Antwort ? Habe das Gefühl das sie mein Ticket einfach verschlampt haben -.- . 

Danke an Alle die sich Zeit genommen haben mein Problem durchzulesen und ein Doppeltes Danke geht an jeden, der eine hilfreiche Antwort geben kann.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## NatokWa (19. Februar 2015)

1. : Was für eine Dummheit war das ?? und hast du diese auch STEAM geschildert ? Kann sein das da längere Beratungen notwendig sind (auf höherer Ebene) um zu klähren ob du nicht schlicht selbst Schuld bist und KEINEN ersatz bekommst .
2. Warum SPERREN lassen ?? Anmeldeinfos (Email/Nutername) ändern , Passwort ändern , BASTA .

BTW : Steam reagiert in letzter Zeit auch etwas allergisch auf Leute die sich "Keys" kaufen anstatt das ganze "normal" zu erwerben , auch dies kann ein grund sein dich zappeln zu laßen , der Support wird schließlich auch mit den Einnahmen aus Verkäufen bezahlt .


----------



## Combi (19. Februar 2015)

hm,hört sich so an,als hättest du deine accdaten einem "kumpel geliehen"..
weil eigene dummheit....heist wohl nicht,ohne antivirenprogramm zu surfen...
so doof is keiner...
wenn ich recht habe und du deine accdaten selber verliehen hast,kannste lange warten und nen neuen acc kaufen.

steam hift bei accsachen nur,wenn du unverschuldet deinen acc verloren hast..


----------



## Fanable337 (19. Februar 2015)

Ah tut mir leid ich habe dann wohl eine eigene Meinung was Dummheit angeht^^ . Jemand aus meiner Liste hat mich angeschrieben und hat gemeint das ich gut spiele und hat gefragt ob ich mich nicht seinem Team bei Face it anschließen möchte da sie noch jemanden für ein Spiel brauchen. Der Verlierer bekommt ein AK Jaguar Skin und der Gewinner eine Asiimov hat er gemeint. An dem Tag war ich ziemlich gut gelaunt, da die Ferien angefangen haben und da bin ich darauf eingegangen. Ich bin ziemlich neu bei CS:GO und habe dann natürlich als erstes geschaut ob Face it seriös ist. Ich habe keine negativen Bewertungen darüber gelesen und habe mich dort dann registriert mit meinem Facebook Account. Doch dann hat derjenige der mich angeschrieben hat gemeint das ich noch einen Client für Face it brauche und hat mir dann eine 1 : 1 nachgemachte Face it Seite geschickt. Nachdem ich den Client runtergeladen habe und gestartet habe ist mein Steam abgestürzt und ich konnte mich nicht mehr verbinden mit Steam. Nach längerem grübeln was es für ein Programm war was er mich geschickt hat habe ich entdeckt dass, das Programm meine Steam.exe aus meinem Ordner gelöscht und mit sich selber ersetzt hat. Also als ich mit erneut versucht habe mit Steam anzumelden gingen die Steam Daten an ihm rüber und er hat alle meine Items genommen. Desweiteren habe ich eine E Mail erhalten wo drauf stand das sich meine Steam- Verbindungsdaten geändert wurden und daraufhin habe ich aus Angst meinen Steam Account komplett sperren lassen. Also zu der Frage von NatokWa wieso ich meinen Account sperren lassen habe, da stehts ^^.
Danke für die Antworten und ich hoffe auf weitere Antworten


----------



## miggu25 (19. Februar 2015)

Wenn du selber schuld bist sieht es schlecht aus für dich... Wenn du noch jemanden die Daten gegeben hast ist es sowiso aus. 
Edit: Gerade gelesen was du gemacht hast bzw passiert ist. 
Ein wenig leichtsinng aber was solls  
Glaube aber kaum das du deine Sachen wiederbekommst.


----------



## Hawkins (19. Februar 2015)

> und auch noch einen Screenshot gemacht, wie ich den CS:GO Key auf MMOGA erworben habe.



Das war das 2. dümmste an der ganzen Aktion. MMOGA ist kein offizieller Steamshop Partner (legal sind zB Nuuvem und Greenmangaming). Nen Key da zu kaufen und das dann noch an Steam/Valve mitzuteilen... 

Zum Rest: du musst wohl einfach auf die Antwort von Steam warten. Oder schick mal ne email an Gabe Newell, der (bzw sein Assistent)hilft bei solchen Sachen öfters mal. (gibt genug Stories darüber auf Reddit)


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. Februar 2015)

Sollte, wenn sich die Location ändert der Anmeldung, nicht eine "PIN"-Abfrage kommen - Stichwort: Safeguard? So ist es bei mir. Also müsste dein E-Mail-Konto auch gehackt worden sein. Wenn du den Safeguard nicht an hast, wirst du sicherlich nichts kriegen. Ansonsten schreibe halt nochmal das ganze.


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich sehe schwarz für dich, weil:

-du Valve gesagt hast, dass du bei MMOGA Keys kaufst
-du anscheinend den Guard nicht an hast und selber schuld bist, denn ohne E-Mail Account können die Hacker nichts anfangen
-Eigenverschulden


----------



## Fanable337 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich habe Steam Guard an, das ist es ja was mich am meisten bei der Sache wundert. Außerdem war das mein erster Key, den ich von dort gekauft habe .. habe noch die Keys von Mw3 , Mw2 und Css neben mir liegen. Und normalerweise musste ich auch immer eine PIN an meine E-Mail Adresse geschickt bekommen, was nicht der Fall war diesmal -.- . Meine E-Mail Adresse wurde nicht angerührt, da er dann einfach mein Support Ticket abschließen könnte, was er aber nicht gemacht hat .. 

Ahja, Danke für alle Antworten!


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

Dann bleibt immer noch Punkt eins und drei. Valve interessiert es nicht, ob es "dein erstes Mal" bei MMOGA war. Was ich auch gut verstehen kann.


----------



## Fanable337 (19. Februar 2015)

Es geht nicht darum, ob ich nun bei MMOGA gekauft habe oder nicht. Die wollen doch nur wissen, ob der Account mir gehört oder nicht? Also wenn ich denen 4 Keys schicke, die auf dem Account eingelöst wurden, ist es wohl klar das es sich um meinen Account handelt. Außerdem bin ich seit 5 Jahren Mitglied dort, deshalb denke ich nicht das sie mir meinen Account nicht zurückerstatten können aufgrund dessen, das ich nur 1 mal bei MMOGA ein Spiel für 8€ gekauft habe. Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Stueppi (19. Februar 2015)

Geh mal zur Polizei und schildere denen den Fall mit der Scamware. Was die gemacht haben ist keine kleinigkeit sondern eine Straftat.


----------



## Fanable337 (19. Februar 2015)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort Stueppi 
Geht das mit der Polizei überhaupt? o_O


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Februar 2015)

Combi schrieb:


> weil eigene dummheit....heist wohl nicht,ohne antivirenprogramm zu surfen...
> so doof is keiner...



So ein unqualifizierter Beitrag, kannst du so etwas in Zukunft bitte einfach unterlassen?



Fanable337 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Antwort Stueppi
> Geht das mit der Polizei überhaupt? o_O



Ja, selbstverständlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2015)

Fanable337 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Antwort Stueppi
> Geht das mit der Polizei überhaupt? o_O



Was hast du zu verlieren? Einen Versuch ist es wert und eine Tagebuchnummer von der Polizei könnte vielleicht die Chancen erhöhen


----------



## Fanable337 (19. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten Leute 

Ich habe gerade meinen Account über einen Freund beobachtet und da stand das ich zuletzt online vor 8 Stunden war, jedoch war ich seit 1 Woche nicht mehr on und mein Steam Account ist gesperrt. Also wie kann man Account Online gewesen sein? 
Ich verstehe alles nicht mehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2015)

> Also wie kann man Account Online gewesen sein?


Weil er deinen Account nun besitzt? Du bist ja in dem Sinne ja nicht mehr der Eigentümer


----------



## Fanable337 (19. Februar 2015)

Wenn ein Steam Account gesperrt ist, kann man sich zwar einloggen aber man kann nicht mit Freunden schreiben.. das heißt ja das er nicht man nicht online gehen kann. Alles ist gesperrt. Selbst wenn er immer noch rein kann, kann er nicht online gehen. Ich bin gerade echt sehr verwirrt.


----------



## Fanable337 (20. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand noch Tipps für mich? :/


----------



## mkay87 (21. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem zuletzt online stimmt meistens eh nicht. Von daher mach dir darüber keine Gedanken.


----------



## XyZaaH (21. Februar 2015)

Fanable337 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch Tipps für mich? :/


Naja, viel machen können wir nicht, was erwartest du denn?
Schreib nochmal den Steam Support an und wenn dann nichts geht dann geh zur Polizei.
Sonst kann man nicht viel machen.


----------



## Shona (21. Februar 2015)

Fanable337 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob ich nun bei MMOGA gekauft habe oder nicht. Die wollen doch nur wissen, ob der Account mir gehört oder nicht? Also wenn ich denen 4 Keys schicke, die auf dem Account eingelöst wurden, ist es wohl klar das es sich um meinen Account handelt. Außerdem bin ich seit 5 Jahren Mitglied dort, deshalb denke ich nicht das sie mir meinen Account nicht zurückerstatten können aufgrund dessen, das ich nur 1 mal bei MMOGA ein Spiel für 8€ gekauft habe. Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort.



Steam akzeptiert  wenn es darum geht seinen Account zu verifizieren nur Retail Spiele/Steam Käufe/Authorisierte Reseller!

Das heisst entweder du schickst denen das genau so https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762#cd-keys  und ich meine wirklich so, also Ticketnummer auf das Blatt in der Retail mit dem Key schreiben und abfotografieren (Es muss ein echtes Foto sein!!) + ein echtes Foto von der Rechnung  des Spiels z. B. Amazon/Media Markt usw.

Solltest du ein Spiel auf dem account haben das du per Kredit Karte gekauft hast dann machst du das https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762#credit-card

PayPal: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762#paypal
Paysafe Karte: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762#paysafe
Sofortüberweisung: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762#sofort


Du kannst denen auch so viele Keys ins Ticket schreiben wie du willst, das interessiert sie nicht solange du dich nicht an eine dieser Anweisungen hälst.

Achja ganz wichtig immer freundlich bleiben und vor allem die Worte bitte und danke verwenden das erleichtert einem das Leben und den Support, den du willst was vom Valve und nicht Valve von dir 




XyZaaH schrieb:


> Schreib nochmal den Steam Support an und wenn dann nichts geht dann geh zur Polizei.


Selbstverschulden da machen die nichts.

Wenn er den SteamGuard an hat dann kriegt er eine Email, somit hat er auf einen Scammer-Link gedrückt was ansich mit SteamGuard die einzige möglichkeit noch ist.

Den mit SteamGuard ist es nur so möglich, sogar wenn jemand das PW wirklich hacken würde, würdest du eine Email bekommen den jedes Mal wenn ein anderer PC sich versucht einzulogen muss dieser sich verifizieren.
Ich merke es schon daran wenn FF mal wieder ein Update bringt das irgend was relevantes am Browser ändert dann muss ich mich wieder verifiezieren oder als ich letztes Jahr irgendwann mal mein Steam auf eine neue Festplatte kopiert habe -> Steam Guard -> Email.


----------



## Fanable337 (21. Februar 2015)

Ja also ich habe es genau so gemacht aber wo steht das mit der Rechnung des Spiels? Kann sein das ich es irgendwie übersehen habe.. und das mit dem höflich sein versuche ich nun seit 1 Woche und erinnere sie auch immer höflichst aber wenn ständig keine Antwort kommt geht es auch mal auf die nerven.. aber beleidigend bin ich nicht geworden und werde ich auch nicht werden, da es vollkommen überflüssig ist.  Ich habe kein Spiel per Banküberweisung gekauft aber ich habe mein Guthaben per Banküberweisung aufgeladen und dies dann verwendet um bei CS:GO Items zu kaufen. Außerdem habe ich 2 Paysafecard - Codes auf meinem Account aktiviert und es zum Aufladen von meinem Guthaben verwendet. Meinst du ich sollte das auch noch mit anhängen?
Ahja, Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## Shona (21. Februar 2015)

Fanable337 schrieb:


> Ja also ich habe es genau so gemacht aber wo steht das mit der Rechnung des Spiels? Kann sein das ich es irgendwie übersehen habe.. und das mit dem höflich sein versuche ich nun seit 1 Woche und erinnere sie auch immer höflichst aber wenn ständig keine Antwort kommt geht es auch mal auf die nerven.. aber beleidigend bin ich nicht geworden und werde ich auch nicht werden, da es vollkommen überflüssig ist.  Ich habe kein Spiel per Banküberweisung gekauft aber ich habe mein Guthaben per Banküberweisung aufgeladen und dies dann verwendet um bei CS:GO Items zu kaufen. Außerdem habe ich 2 Paysafecard - Codes auf meinem Account aktiviert und es zum Aufladen von meinem Guthaben verwendet. Meinst du ich sollte das auch noch mit anhängen?
> Ahja, Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten!


Das mit der Rechnung steht nicht mehr da aber es ist besser man schickt diese mit bevor der Support danach fragt.
Wenn du die Spiele direkt per Guthaben gekauft hast, dann hast du eine Rechnung per Email bekommen (also ich bekomme immer eine) diese sieht folgendermaßen aus (kann sein das deine auf deutsch ist)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mache davon ein Bild und hänge das an das Ticket an, den an der "Confirmation Number" kann Valve ebenfalls sehen ob der Account dir gehört den nur du solltest diese Nummer haben.
Hast du diese Rechnungen nicht mehr dann muss ich dir leider sagen das du nun ein Problem hast den somit kannst du keinen Kauf nachweisen. Wobei du ansich auch fr die CS:GO Items eine Rechnung per Mail bekommst


Wegen MMOGA nochmal, ich zitiere mal ACID (Steam Forum Moderator) bez. nicht authorisierten Key Händlern "They are selling retail copies without box and quick reference manual,  if you run into any problems with your account, you cannot provide a  proof of purchase."


----------



## Fanable337 (21. Februar 2015)

Ja, ich habe solche Nachrichten bekommen ich werde sie dann mal anhängen  Und ich habe ebenfalls Nachrichten bekommen, wo steht das ich Items vom Community Markt gekauft habe. Soll ich die auch anhängen ?  Danke für deine Hilfe weiß ich zu schätzen


----------



## Shona (21. Februar 2015)

Fanable337 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe solche Nachrichten bekommen ich werde sie dann mal anhängen  Und ich habe ebenfalls Nachrichten bekommen, wo steht das ich Items vom Community Markt gekauft habe. Soll ich die auch anhängen ?  Danke für deine Hilfe weiß ich zu schätzen


Es reicht ansich eine einzige Rechnung und dann warten den der Support braucht bis zu 72h um zu antworten.


----------



## Fanable337 (21. Februar 2015)

Ja das mit dem warten bin ich sowieso gewohnt ^^ ist nun 8 Tage her.-.-


----------



## Fanable337 (22. Februar 2015)

9. Tag immer noch nichts. -.-


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Februar 2015)

Dir ist klar dass wir Wochenende haben?


----------



## Fanable337 (22. Februar 2015)

Ja es ist mir klar. Trotzdem sind 9 Tage eine ziemlich lange Zeit für ein einziges Support Ticket.


----------



## Shona (23. Februar 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Dir ist klar dass wir Wochenende haben?


Der Steam Support Antwortet auch am Wochenende


----------



## Fanable337 (23. Februar 2015)

Tag 10. Nix bekommen.


----------



## miggu25 (24. Februar 2015)

Ich würde ja ein neues Ticket machem  10 Tage und keine Antwort... da wird nichts mehr kommen.


----------



## Fanable337 (24. Februar 2015)

Habe gestern eine Antwort bekommen, von einem Supporter persönlich der meinte das ich irgendwie das Bild falsch gemacht habe.. habe ihm gestern gleich danach das neue geschickt und mal schauen ob es heute etwas wird


----------



## keinnick (24. Februar 2015)

Na immerhin etwas. Viel Glück!


----------



## miggu25 (24. Februar 2015)

Hätte nicht gedacht das sich die noch melden nach 10 Tagem  
Viel Glück noch


----------



## Fanable337 (24. Februar 2015)

Danke leute


----------



## Fanable337 (24. Februar 2015)

Weil ich die Ticketnummer nicht neben dem Key geschrieben habe sondern auf ein seperates Blatt daneben kann ich nun anscheinend wieder warten. Tag 11 - > Immer noch nichts


----------



## Ruptet (24. Februar 2015)

Du bist die sache ganz falsch angegangen... Mal davon abgesehen ist das eindeutig eigenverschulden.

Bin mir nimmer sicher, hält steam aber in deren agb nicht fest, das keys von drittanbietern verboten sind?  

Wenn sie gut drauf sind kannst du hoffen, sonst seh ich da schwarz.


----------



## Fanable337 (25. Februar 2015)

Rupet lies dir nächstes mal alles genau durch und dann antworte.. nimm mir es nicht übel aber wenn ich mir die selbe frage bzw. antwort 4 mal gestellt bekomme geht es langsam auf die nerven. Ich habe 2 Keys die ich im Laden gekauft habe verwendet und außerdem, wenn sie mir gar nicht helfen wolllten, würden sie mir gar nicht erst eine nachricht schreiben.


----------



## Shona (25. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Du bist die sache ganz falsch angegangen... Mal davon abgesehen ist das eindeutig eigenverschulden.
> 
> Bin mir nimmer sicher, hält steam aber in deren agb nicht fest, das keys von drittanbietern verboten sind?


Verboten nicht, nur bekommst du keinen Support wenn du denen erzählst das du den Key von einem nicht authorisierten Key Reseller hast. 
Deshalb hab ich ihn auch gefragt ob er noch eine Rechnung hat von einem Steamkauf oder einer Retail (Box Version).

@Fanable337
Du musst die Tage zählen von dem Tag an dem du das letzte mal auf das Ticket geantwortet hast und nicht von dem Tag als du das Ticket aufgemacht hast 
Jedes Mal wenn du drauf antwortest fällt dein Ticket in der Warteschlange nach hinten und du muss länger warten. Des Weiteren ist der deutsche Steam Support schon seit Jahren unterbesetzt und antwortet nur wenn man alles genau nach Vorschrift macht, also nach dem Link den ich geschickt hatte und das schon im ersten Ticket. Das Problem ist das wissen nur wenige und ca. 80% wissen nicht das man die Rechnungen aufbewahren muss und wundern sich dann wenn sie keine Hilfe bekomme.

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, war die schnellste Antwort die ich bekommen habe 30 Minuten nach dem ich das Ticket aufgemacht habe und das eben weil ich jedes winzige Detail geschrieben habe und alles mitgeschickt das sie brauchen.


----------



## Ruptet (25. Februar 2015)

Sorry wenn das anscheinend schon einige male geschrieben wurde, ich antworte wenn ich am handy bin nur auf den Eröffnungspost,  den kompletten thread durchlesen ist da...unangenehm.

Nun denn, trotzdem viel Glück und lass es dir eine eine Lehre sei, ungeachtet vom Ausgang.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2015)

> ich antworte wenn ich am handy bin nur auf den Eröffnungspost


Bei mittlerweile 5 Seiten ist es dann doch besser doch den Rest zu lesen oder lieber erst schreiben wenn man am PC sitzt.

Was sind schon ein paar Tage des erneuten Wartens wenn es hilft das man sein Zeugs wieder bekommt, auch wenn es nervig ist


----------



## Fanable337 (25. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Sorry wenn das anscheinend schon einige male geschrieben wurde, ich antworte wenn ich am handy bin nur auf den Eröffnungspost,  den kompletten thread durchlesen ist da...unangenehm.
> Nun denn, trotzdem viel Glück und lass es dir eine eine Lehre sei, ungeachtet vom Ausgang.



Wie gesagt kein Problem


----------



## Fanable337 (25. Februar 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Verboten nicht, nur bekommst du keinen Support wenn du denen erzählst das du den Key von einem nicht authorisierten Key Reseller hast.
> Deshalb hab ich ihn auch gefragt ob er noch eine Rechnung hat von einem Steamkauf oder einer Retail (Box Version).
> 
> @Fanable337
> ...



Ja, ich dachte nur ich habe einen gewissen " Bonus " , da sich der Steam Support auch bei mir entschuldigt hat für die verspätete Rückantwort.. was aber auch nur ein Standardsatz gewesen sein kann :x


----------



## Fanable337 (26. Februar 2015)

Immer noch nichts! Langsam nervt das echt..


----------



## Fanable337 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gerade eine Antwort vom Steam Support erhalten. Ich habe meinen Account und meine Items wieder zurück! 
Danke für die jenigen die mich mit ihren Tipps weitergebracht haben!


----------

